# $55 bags of Simpsons Marris Otter -Perth



## Hippy (6/8/16)

Just dropped in to Brewmart in Bayswater for some grain.
Neil is selling bags of Simpson MO for $55 so I bought 3.
He still had about half a pallet left at that price and did me a good deal on a bag of wheat and Munich as well.
He said he would be discounting a pallet of something different every month so It's worth keeping an eye on.
No affiliation... blah blah blah.


----------



## DU99 (6/8/16)

That's a good price.. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Hippy (6/8/16)

Sure is.
He did me the munich and wheat at the same too.


----------

